# Google Map



## Ferdinand (Oct 21, 2006)

The Google Map showing all users, highlights normal users blue and VIPs golden. I am not a VIP, so next to my posts there isnt the VIP Pass sign and my name isn't green. BUT on the Google Map I'm highlighted golden, as if I were one. Now, I don't really care but I just wanted to know why this is.


----------

